# 17inch tires fitting b13



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

What size do i need, i have 215/40zr/17 and i want to know if i can use these on my car. I already have the tires and can't sell them, there brand new, and i'm going to buy rims, so will they work? i already checked out the search pages, but i didn't see anything. the car is not lowered yet, but it will be later.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Depends, of course, on the offset. 205/40/17 is the ideal size, IIRC, but if you have the right offset, 215/40/17 _could_ fit.


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

so where would i get this offset? Or should i just have a real tire place put them on?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The offset should be stamped on the inside of the wheel somewhere. It's read in MM. I believe the ideal offset is somewhere between +38 and +42.

As for mounting the tires, definately have a tire shop mount and balance them. Discount Tire does a great job and has good prices. Mounting the wheels is no problem, although you might just have your tire place do that while they're at it. Explain to them that if they use an impact, to be very careful, and check the torque on the lugs with a torque wrench. Too much torque and you can break a lug, which SUCKS ASS.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

usually a bad idea, it's too big, u'll probably have to run spacers, and it looks too big for the B13, to me 15 is ideal for racing and 16s for some show.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

atomicbomberman said:


> usually a bad idea, it's too big, u'll probably have to run spacers, and it looks too big for the B13, to me 15 is ideal for racing and 16s for some show.


  
here in the world of dubs and 24"s, 15" wheels = your ass getting laughed at. obviously someone who has 17" tires waiting for rims doesn't want to hear about how great you think 15" wheels are.


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

15" are good for the right purpose....24" blingers are good for suv's and people making their cars weigh a ton...its the look your going for that counts...15" are for the auto-X people and the people that want to show im faster than you what now. 17"s are a nice medium between the 2

personally i want big rims, but they arent feasible for the wieght. i want som nice 9.5 lb rims befor tires and some 14 lb rims with tires....ill have it when i can afford the 900 for the rims so its not a matter of what looks nice yes the 17"s will fit its matters of what your doing with the car

you want a 38-40 mm offsett and your lug pattern to be 4 x 100. stock rims are 40mm offset.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

xher0 said:


> What size do i need, i have 215/40zr/17 and i want to know if i can use these on my car. I already have the tires and can't sell them, there brand new, and i'm going to buy rims, so will they work? i already checked out the search pages, but i didn't see anything. the car is not lowered yet, but it will be later.


17x7 rim, 35mm offset 205/40-17. Nothing bigger will fit without fender rolling.

Mike


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

soi guess since my boy is selling his 15s i need to purchase them. He had them azenis on there but he's getting a different pair of 15s now, and he's got the se-r. I guess i'll buy them and put the 17s on something else. Since there too big of a tire to fit on my car. What is fender rolling?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> here in the world of dubs and 24"s, 15" wheels = your ass getting laughed at.


Hmm... people loved my 15" wheels...

Nonetheless, 17" does look good.


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't know I love 15"s for a car with 110hp. I would like to go 15x8.

Do you guys run into problems clearing coilovers when running wider wheels?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

StanBo said:


> I don't know I love 15"s for a car with 110hp. I would like to go 15x8.
> 
> Do you guys run into problems clearing coilovers when running wider wheels?


won't fit a b13

Mike


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> won't fit a b13
> 
> Mike


Yeah, my B13 has 14x7 rimes, and they just fit (with no alterations). You can go 15x7, just run low profile tires and you should be fine.


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

17's should fit well, you just have to roll out the rear fenders a tad. all you need is a steady hand and a rubber mallet. Kojima had to do it on project pheonix to fit his volks.


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

im runnin 205/40/17s on my racing harts for my classic and have gotten nothing but compliments 17s dont look to big on classics with a nice drop and a kit cause there will be no gap and the car ill be low to the ground but 17s on a stock b13 and itll look like a monster truck :loser:


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

did you have to do any thing to the fenders at all? i hear that in most cases you gotta roll em out a tiny bit. just curious. gonna get 17"s soon. powdercoat them black. silver car, it's gonna look sweet.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i havn't had to roll my fenders at all. i don't have much wheel well left either tho


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I had 16x7 wheels with a 38mm offset and they looked great and bolted right up.......never had any issues...they were light and they looked bigger then they were.


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

BBDETSER said:


> did you have to do any thing to the fenders at all? i hear that in most cases you gotta roll em out a tiny bit. just curious. gonna get 17"s soon. powdercoat them black. silver car, it's gonna look sweet.


na i aint ever heard of having to mod the fenders


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

well Mike Kojima's project car for the se-r cup, Project Phoenix, needed to have the rear fender rolled out just a tad. You can find this in issue: February 2003, page 83, first columm, bottom paragraph.

I quote: "We did have to slightly roll our rear fenders to prevent a tiny bit of rubbing but it was no big deal; a few soft taps with a mallet did the trick"

that was quoted from Mike Kojima, refering to the fitment of his Volk Te-37's, size 17x7.5 inches. 

and they used 205/40/17's= does that have anything to do with it? i forgot what the first number stands for. i feel dumb.


----------



## ryan (Apr 24, 2004)

12.30se-r92 said:


> im runnin 205/40/17s on my racing harts for my classic and have gotten nothing but compliments 17s dont look to big on classics with a nice drop and a kit cause there will be no gap and the car ill be low to the ground but 17s on a stock b13 and itll look like a monster truck :loser:


On my E model, I ran 205/40/17's with 40mm offset. I ran the Tokico Package and that car handles! In the mountains I could keep up with any car. Even M3's.











Now I just put 205/40/17's 42mm offset on my SE-R and the rears rub. I need to get some spacers. The rears are rubbing. I'll let you know what spacers i use so anyone searching will know for future reference. Got my Buddy Club P1 SF's for $900.


----------



## jerryeads (May 8, 2004)

*Tire/wheel sizes*



xher0 said:


> What size do i need, i have 215/40zr/17 and i want to know if i can use these on my car. I already have the tires and can't sell them, there brand new, and i'm going to buy rims, so will they work? i already checked out the search pages, but i didn't see anything. the car is not lowered yet, but it will be later.


 All depends on whether you're a driver or a poser. If you're a driver, sell the 17s on ebay and get a set of 10 pound apiece or so 15x7s with about 35mm offset. If all you want to do is look cool, go ahead and put a set of 30 pound apiece spinner chromies on it and be prepared to be toasted by Honda Insights.


----------



## ryan_pogi (Jul 25, 2004)

hi, newbie here.
i bought a 17" rota tarmac2, and wanna know if 215/40 tires are a good fit.
for a poser, of course. IMO, 205/40's kinda unsafe for the rims lip (might damage from small rock or side walk gutter). their kinda expose a bit.

i already have a 15" rota slipstreams w/ Neovas AD07 on it (195/55) for track day use.

Thanx.


----------



## ryan_pogi (Jul 25, 2004)

bump :thumbup: 

definitely i'll use spacers (and re-stud).
so 215/40 are good?


----------



## jerryeads (May 8, 2004)

*Getting laughed at for 17's*



sno said:


> here in the world of dubs and 24"s, 15" wheels = your ass getting laughed at. obviously someone who has 17" tires waiting for rims doesn't want to hear about how great you think 15" wheels are.


Sounds like the posers are out in force today - oversize and overweight wheels/tires = getting pasted by your bookkeeper neighbor in his Honda Insight. You wanna look cool sitting at the drive-in, your choice. I'd rather be honking around an M3 Bummer on the outside in a sweeper, but if you're just running a 1.6 and not the 2 liter, doesn't matter much anyway; put on the 25 pounders, roll the fenders and look good - just don't take on the neighbor.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Unless you are using magnesium wheels, 17 is more for looks. True Honda performance guys use 13 in wheels. And the quality of your tyres make a phenominal difference...it is not a place to cheap out. Just because they look good doesnt mean they will perform well!!!!


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I just bought a set of 17 inch konigs with 205/40/r17 tires on them. they look real good cept that i need about a 1 1/2 drop in the front. I really dont care about going fast and all so 17's suit me just fine.


----------



## ryan_pogi (Jul 25, 2004)

so i guess i ought to get 205/40s then. . . not much of a choice.
thanx.


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

This topic has been discussed over and over and over again. YES, 17 do fit and yes they fit good. YES, 17s will slow you down, but hey, if you can afford to blow money on 17s you should be able to afford smaller rims to get down and dirty with. Heck if not, at least keep your stocks with a good set of tires on them. NO, you do not have to roll your fenders to fit the 17s. In the end it's up to you how you want to spend your hard earned money and what to use it on. Personally, I couldn't bring myself to spead money on 15s...I decided to just keep my 13s on the side. 15s make you go fast? How about 13s?


----------



## chowie (Jul 7, 2004)

I have 17's on a stock b13 (nx2000) and It is looks ok I am not sure if Im going to lower my car because the front always caught the ground with 14" rims. I have 3 cm between my tires and my shock protctor. So the just fit perfectly
:cheers: 

my car


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

I have 17's. And I dropped 1'25'' and it looks good. Yeah its going to hurt performance. But hey peeps, if you wanna race and drag dont get 17's. Ill race. And still beat most people. But they look great.


----------



## ryan_pogi (Jul 25, 2004)

yes, i got the money to burn. . . i already got 2 sets of 15 for track use.
yes, its been discussed a thousand times . . . 17 fit b13.
my question. . . . . whats tire size do you use?
does 215/40 a good fit?


----------



## ryan_pogi (Jul 25, 2004)

bump . . .
sorry


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

Samo answered that (2nd reply). I personally use 205/40...


----------



## jerryeads (May 8, 2004)

You're going to have a hard time stuffing 215/40zr/17's in there without rolling or cutting fender steel. Your mods list suggests you prefer driving to posing; but if you're just a McDonalds drive-in poser, go ahead and get 30 lb each spinner 17's for your 215's and be prepared to rub your fender wells and get blown off by Toyota Priuses. If, on the other hand, you get some pleasure from going around the outside of some rich kid's M3 on the onramp, sell the 215's on Ebay, go find some under 15 lb (prefereably 10-12 lb) 15's and use 195/ or 205/50-15 rubber. If you have to, split the difference and do (they MAY fit) 215/40-16's on 16x7's and suffer with the ride harshness of the 40's. 35mm offset. While you're at it, get on the list for the Hypercoil springs and save up the bucks for some KYB AGX struts, stiffen up the back end of the car with a brace and swaybar, and get ready to learn how to have fun instead of how to buy 99 cent hamburgers.


----------



## ryan (Apr 24, 2004)

Masa said:


> This topic has been discussed over and over and over again. YES, 17 do fit and yes they fit good. YES, 17s will slow you down, but hey, if you can afford to blow money on 17s you should be able to afford smaller rims to get down and dirty with. Heck if not, at least keep your stocks with a good set of tires on them. NO, you do not have to roll your fenders to fit the 17s. In the end it's up to you how you want to spend your hard earned money and what to use it on. Personally, I couldn't bring myself to spead money on 15s...I decided to just keep my 13s on the side. 15s make you go fast? How about 13s?


On my e model, I ran the stock 13 inch steelies and some Yokohama A008 175/50/13's. The car handled great and excelleration was excellent. I did bottom out quite a bit though on the mountains. someone said i shot 4 foot sparks from my car. Oh my top speed was 85 miles per hour with those small wheels though. that car is an automatic.


----------



## ryan_pogi (Jul 25, 2004)

Masa said:


> Samo answered that (2nd reply). I personally use 205/40...


yes, he did. 
i was lookin for a 1st hand experience.
thanx, anyways.
205/40 it'll be. :thumbup:


----------

